# My Out of Body Experience! Truth!!



## Spiritdragon (Jun 27, 2006)

Hi 
I have experimented with my subconscious for MANY years, my friends.
I bought a device called a MARK VI Dream Machine years ago, a biofeedback machine, that induces flashing LED's with differing frequency and brighness...
Basically It relaxes you to a point where your body seems to go into an altered state...Although the lights are Red, laying with your eyes closed you suddenly see multicolours...shapes...clouds..symbols...whatever your subconscious throws at you!
One day I was sitting in a rocker and chillin to the flashes, and all of a sudden a face zoomed at me, yes a face....an angry face ringed with long black curls thick dark eyebrows and piercing dark eyes...Not to say I almost SH#T myself....
Then another time I left my body!!!!
Yes OOBE Out of Body Experience...
I was in the same chair when it felt like my feet were rising above my head and suddenly POP !! I am now floating over  a  massive pine forest, clear blue skies above....It was FANTASTIC...
I saw a huge building in the distance...surrounded by flags... 
I felt SO serene...I know this was real...
You might not believe this next bit...
Suddenly a warm male voice sounded behind my right ear...
"YOU DONT NEED TO BE HERE RIGHT NOW"
WHAM
My body spasmed and I found myself back in the chair with my heart racing....
I studied several books on the subject especially the works of Rober Monroe, his institute in Virginia has carried on his work after his death.
Bruce Moen also has a few FAR OUT books on mind control and the subconscious.
SRV Scientific Remote Viewing...if you are interested in this read - Psychic Warrior, Mind Trek, The Ultimate Time machine - Retired Army Chap - Joseph McGoneagal...
He claims the USA have trained some of their troops to psi spy...great reading and worth trying
What do you think??


----------



## Paige Turner (Jun 27, 2006)

I think I prefer more herbal methods. Flashing lights induce vertigo and siezure.


----------



## Spiritdragon (Jun 27, 2006)

Paige,
You are right on the nose there!! It can cause fits in those that take em...but I knew the risks and tried anyway...;oP 

I think it was the ancient greeks that came up with the spokes of a spinning wheel in the sun light...This is just a modern version of an ancient system...
I must admit though I did stop using the machine after that and sought to recreat this state through meditation and have had limited success!!


----------



## Sharukem (Oct 30, 2006)

it is possible, yet you dont always need to be in that much of a relaxed state. Some people can do it when ever they wish. Trust me I know some of my relatives can.


----------



## carrie221 (Oct 30, 2006)

That sounds really interesting...


----------

